

“I’m just like a little kid. I get bored easily and computers excite me..." - dschmidt11
http://www.thecrimson.com/article/2004/6/10/mark-e-zuckerberg-06-the-whiz/

======
igorsyl
“I don’t really like putting a price-tag on the stuff I do. That’s just like
not the point,”

Eight years later he is finally putting a price-tag on it.

~~~
dschmidt11
it'll be interesting to see if other big co.'s follow GM's move

